# toro paint match?



## jonsjunque (Sep 6, 2011)

Have a Toro Powershift - 90's era.

Is the Toro red paint the same tint/color as IH or Farmall tractor paint?

Thanks, Just want to touch up, not repaint entire unit.

john


----------



## Wayne195 (Nov 16, 2010)

Welcome to the forum John!

I'd say the IH paint probably won't be a perfect match, but it sure would look better than a rust spot. The only way of knowing for sure is to get a small spray can and give it a try.

~Edit~

I just found some Toro touchup paint that you can purchase online that is supposed to match the 90's era Toro red paint. Here is a link to an online store that sells it:

http://www.mowersdirect.com/Toro-361-10/p4068.html?utm_source=froogle&utm_medium=shop+portals


----------



## bigdaddyvu (Nov 6, 2011)

Toro uses the same engine paint that is used on sbc chevy red/orange depending on what year. and its fuel resistant.


----------

